# Help me decide - Ariens 724E or Snapper i7524E



## njsnowman (Dec 10, 2006)

I have narrowed my choices down to these 2 machines. Both are available locally from "mom and pop" OPE dealers of equal reputation.

Ariens 724e has the Tecumseh Snow King OHV engine
Snapper i7524e has the Briggs & Stratton PowerBuilt OHV engine

Ariens 724e has a 3 blade impeller
Snapper i7524e has a 4 blade impeller

Ariens 724e has 13"x4" tires
Snapper i7524e has 15"x5" tires

Ariens 724e is $799
Snapper i7524e is $849

Stats for both can be found at:
http://www.snapper.com/intermediate.html
http://www.ariens.com/snow_products/compact_sno_thros/724_e/

I'm in NJ and have two driveways at my house. One is 12' x 75' and the other is 12' x 50'. I also have about 100' of sidewalk. I plan to put it in the back of my pickup and bring it to my business when I am done. I have a plowman to do my parking lot so I'll only be using the blower for the approximately 150' of sidewalk I have there.

Why would you choose the Ariens?
Why would you choose the Snapper?

Thanks.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

njsnowman;333134 said:


> Why would you choose the Ariens?
> Why would you choose the Snapper?
> 
> Thanks.


I would choose the Snapper over the Ariens.

Snapper has been know for reliability over the years and long lasting. Remember both those things only happen with proper care though. I am sure the Ariens is a nice machine and all but I have never used any of their products over the years so I can not say. I have used Snapper products and everyone lasted and preformed outstanding.

The Snapper also has one more blade making it cut a better path in heavy wet snow. Depending on the circumference of the auger that one extra blade means smaller amount per cut and the motor wont work as hard in the deep stuff.

It also has 15" wheels which means I will cover more distance per revolution of the tire. It may be small but in the long run's that will add up.

Which ever one you choose also pick out a nice ramp so there are no pulled muscles at the end of the day.


----------



## njsnowman (Dec 10, 2006)

I made a mistake on the Snapper price. Apparently the Snapper.com site isn't current. When I called Snapper (and 2 dealers) I was told the list price on the i7524e is $999 and is selling for $899.

So, the local price for the Ariens is $799 and the Snapper is $899


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I've had Ariens...*

Hi,
They both look like nice machines.
I've had Ariens and they have been good machines for me.In fact one of my machines is over 25 years old,I had to replace the motor five years ago other than that the chassis are pretty tough...Have had hard work with all the wet coastal New England snow they have moved.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

When my Ariens finally bit the dust it was over 30 years old. I've had it serviced and repaired for many years. When I finally went to buy a new one my Ariens dealer told me he switched to selling Snapper because the Ariens just aren't built like they used to be. Still a good machine but not as heavy duty. I've had a Snapper 8hp for 3 years now. I have a very large driveway and it throws snow 40 feet. I would go with the Snapper.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have an Ariens now, and wouldn't trade it for any other. It is 3 years old now and I have never done anything other than lube/oil/gas. It does have elec. start but fires right up on first pull all season, and on the second pull after sitting all spring, summer, and fall. I even like it more than the honda I had previously (gave to my dad)


----------



## njsnowman (Dec 10, 2006)

I just got back from my local OPE dealer. Turns out they sold all of their Ariens 724's in the past 2 weeks and aren't expecting more for "a while." I was offered the Ariens 8524 (B&S SnowKing OHV) for $869 ($60 off their regular price) plus tax. No discount offered on the Snapper 7524 they sell for $899.
The Ariens was $30 less and has a more powerful motor.
The Snapper has larger tires and a 4 blade impeller instead of the Arien's 3 blade. 
Ultimately, the ease of use of the Arien's chute rotating system sold me. The Snapper required about 8-10 cranks to turn the chute 180 degrees while the Ariens needed only 2.
It'll be delivered (free) on Tuesday and I'll be prepared for this years snow.


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

i go with the Snapper but thats just me


----------



## Maritime Matt (Dec 22, 2009)

Good choice I've had an Ariens 8526 for 4yrs now. I scrutinized alot of machines and the features could not be beat.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

snapper is a better built machine. you will be replacing friction disks on the ariens, we get them in all the time and they go through friction disks and impeller gears, ariens is just a cheaper built machine thats why your paying 799 and not 899 like the snapper. we sell the snapper equipment at the shop and have been for 15 years.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Seriously? a 2 year bump?


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

Whoopsies it was bumped yesterday i thought it was recent


----------



## garandman (Jan 13, 2011)

clp94;1202934 said:


> snapper is a better built machine. you will be replacing friction disks on the ariens, we get them in all the time and they go through friction disks and impeller gears, ariens is just a cheaper built machine thats why your paying 799 and not 899 like the snapper. we sell the snapper equipment at the shop and have been for 15 years.


Snapper snow throwers are made by Simplicity. The difference is that the Snapper-branded models are red instead of orange and black. Simplicity is owned by Briggs & Stratton. Both Ariens and Simplicity have good reputations.For whatever reason around here Ariens outsells them 10:1.

The quick-turn lever chute control on the Ariens has proven to be a bit of a problem: the bracket that locks it into place deforms so that it won't lock. No doubt Ariens will come out with a new design that fixes the problem. In the meantime, go easy on the detents.

My 2004 Ariens Pro has a 2.5 turn crank and I'm glad it does.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

correct, thats why they dont put the tecumseh snow king engines on the snapper or simplicities anymore. simplicity owns husqvarna as well if im not mistaken.


----------



## garandman (Jan 13, 2011)

clp94;1203783 said:


> correct, thats why they dont put the tecumseh snow king engines on the snapper or simplicities anymore. simplicity owns husqvarna as well if im not mistaken.


Tecumseh is out of business.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

garandman;1203795 said:


> Tecumseh is out of business.


I know, i should have worded that differently.


----------

